

Server + Client-Side Validation - Dachande663
https://github.com/Dachande663/PHP-Validation/blob/master/examples/jquery.php

======
Dachande663
I've worked on a couple of older projects recently where previous developers
had implemented only server-side validation (bad for UX) or, even worse, a mix
of both client and server-side where the rules had come out of sync so decided
to do something about it. Some of the code isn't the most logical, but this
library helps to make sure everything stays in sync. Thoughts?

~~~
michielvoo
Looks clean, do you plan to implement any other client-side validators
yourself?

Maybe you can add helpers to generate the HTML elements as well, since HTML5
adds some attributes that allow the browser to validate e.g. email or
required.

~~~
Dachande663
I've only really used jQuery Validation, hence it's intergration but there's
no reason why different implementations cannot be added. What JS validation
libraries would you want to see added?

------
tluyben2
This is why I use Node/Express now; I use the same validation code
client/server and where the client code, if required, uses socket.io for
things which would normally only work on the server (validations using the db
for instance).

------
biinjo
ValidForm Builder is a lot easier to use imho. Generates both server and
client side validation including the form itself.

